# School of PE is it worth it



## Titleistguy (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi all,

Before sinking 2000+ dollars into this review course I was curious if anyone here had actually done it or has an opinion good or bad or possible alternate suggestion.   I'm a fan of a review course in general just not sure which. 

Thanks in advance and happy holidays to anyone celebrating this time of year.


----------



## User1 (Dec 25, 2018)

Titleistguy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Before sinking 2000+ dollars into this review course I was curious if anyone here had actually done it or has an opinion good or bad or possible alternate suggestion.   I'm a fan of a review course in general just not sure which.
> 
> Thanks in advance and happy holidays to anyone celebrating this time of year.


From the reviews I've seen, EET is the way I've chosen to go. I like it a lot so far! There are lots of threads reviewing the courses. Good luck with your selection and studying!


----------



## BamaStrucPESE (Jan 7, 2019)

I took the SoPE course for the lateral portion in the Fall of 2016. I thought it was a good course and passed.


----------

